
Show HN: Checkmate Champ – a training tool for chess tactics - Tommah
https://www.checkmatechamp.net/
======
Tommah
I have been working on this over the past year and a half. There are some
other tools like it, but I am trying to make one that works more smoothly.
There are around 750 problems in the problem set so far. I hope to keep adding
problems until there are at least a few thousand.

The basic instructions are shown to you when you load the page. More details:

\- You need to have JavaScript turned on.

\- If you make a wrong move, you can click "Reset position" to start the
problem over. You may, however, wish to play a few more moves first, in order
to see why your move didn't work.

\- The list of solved problems is saved in the browser's localStorage object,
so you can come back later and pick up where you left off.

